# getting our wood stove tomorrow



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

:bouncy:
I can't believe how excited I am. One more step towards getting to our homestead and 1 more step to self sufficiency. we ended up getting a lennox grandview. It has a great reputation and is easily made a bit pertier with some of those pretty brass curvey legs. Pretty will have to wait as we spent quite a lot on the stove and pipe and will be self installing this weekend.
I bought block to set it up 4 inches. Then stuck some granite tile and trim around it. The hearth was cheap, woill be functional I hope and is turning out decent. And it was cheap!
Anyway just wanted to share my happiness with like minded folks.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Excellent! Glad to hear it is working out for you


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Nothing like cutting and chopping your own wood..give you a good feeling to be able to provide for yourself. Enjoy and remember to follow and do all the safety steps to keep yourself and family safe.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the firewood burning club, just say no to petroleum based heat !


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Hubby picked it up, we(mostly him I admit) got it put together and set up and is awsome. We have 25 acres of woods. After 18 yrs here in town with a 250 a month every month electric bill..mostly due to heat and air..I am SOOO going to enjoy when we get out there and can heat for free. I will gladly say no to petroleum and all high energy costs.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

There is nothing like a good wood fire! And it's carbon neutral.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations ! 
We don't have a wood lot per say unless you count a few of the places we glean firewood off of but never the less we still pretty much heat for free. This year we did buy a facecord of hard wood ash, cherry, & shag hickory for those night when it's bitterly cold. Spent under $75 delivered.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

got the stove pipe all in and had a little break in fire...all nice.........
anyone know why the holes on the stove pipe don't match at all? Other then that most of it went pretty smoothly.
Any idea why the stove saleslady said not to burn hickory?


----------



## poischis (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't see why you couldn't burn hickory... It is a rather dense hardwood so it should produce quite a lot of BTUs, similar to ash I believe.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new wood stove.

We are getting a new stove too in a few weeks. a JÃ¸tul F 50 TL Rangeley. It will be a few weeks and I will post when we get it.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

It's only recently that I have heard anything about "overheating" woodstoves. They must not be made as heavy as the old ones.

One thing I do know is that back in 2008 or 2009 I interviewed for a job with a company that certifies heating devices such as woodstoves. They are certified using Kiln Dried 2x4's that are all cut to the same lenght. I don't remember off hand what that length is, but I think it is 16 inches.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

AVanarts said:


> It's only recently that I have heard anything about "overheating" woodstoves. They must not be made as heavy as the old ones.
> 
> One thing I do know is that back in 2008 or 2009 I interviewed for a job with a company that certifies heating devices such as woodstoves. They are certified using Kiln Dried 2x4's that are all cut to the same lenght. I don't remember off hand what that length is, but I think it is 16 inches.


I am not sure what 'overheating' a woodstove is.

I have had woodstoves glowing cherry hot; and drafting so hard they sounded like a jet engine trying to lift off.

But I have never seen one 'over-heat'.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> I am not sure what 'overheating' a woodstove is.
> 
> I have had woodstoves glowing cherry hot; and drafting so hard they sounded like a jet engine trying to lift off.
> 
> But I have never seen one 'over-heat'.


Like I pointed out, it's a new term to me. I always thought that if it got too hot you just opened some windows. :grin:

It seems to be a term I keep hearing lately, though.

I remember one year I heated all winter with a stove I made from a 55 gallon drum and a kit. I used a drill and chisel to make the openings in the drum and bolted the parts of the kit on. The kit was just a door and an adapter for the 6" flue pipe, and legs. I put a few bricks in the bottom to keep it from burning through as quickly as it might have otherwise. Two dumptruck loads of old pallets and that old drum kept me warm and toasty.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

AVanarts said:


> Like I pointed out, it's a new term to me. I always thought that if it got too hot you just opened some windows. :grin:
> 
> It seems to be a term I keep hearing lately, though.
> 
> I remember one year I heated all winter with a stove I made from a 55 gallon drum and a kit. I used a drill and chisel to make the openings in the drum and bolted the parts of the kit on. The kit was just a door and an adapter for the 6" flue pipe, and legs. I put a few bricks in the bottom to keep it from burning through as quickly as it might have otherwise. Two dumptruck loads of old pallets and that old drum kept me warm and toasty.


So what are you saying?

Our woodstove is a 'Vogelzang'.

Two 55-gallon drums, bolted together with cast iron legs and supports.

Our upper drum has 50 foot of copper tubing coiled in it, to heat our water. Which then flows through our radiant floors.

I built it in 2006. We still use it now.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wood heat = "free" heat? Ahhh, I think NOT!
For this season's wood:
6 gals of gas.
3 containers of 32:1 mixture.
1 new chain for the saw.
3 gals bar oil.
1 new 16' chain (for pulling out logs).
x gals of diesel fuel for tractor (maybe 4).
1 new(er) tire for the wagon.
1 new handle for the go-devil (hand splitter).
misc pizzas, subs, drinks for the help.
and more that I can't remember.........

Least the "wood" didn't cost me - not directly anyway.........


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your wood stove. We've had ours about 4 years now and it's the best thing we ever bought.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Micheal said:


> Wood heat = "free" heat? Ahhh, I think NOT!
> For this season's wood:
> 6 gals of gas.
> 3 containers of 32:1 mixture.
> ...



I still consider out heat "free" because of the other aspects namely decreased electrical (blower motor on natural gas furnace) is about a third to almost half of what we would pay if the furnace was on. It accounts for such a large percentage because we are so fugal on our electrical intake.
For instance I cook & bake (use stove top oven) and dry laundry using the stove. 

Generally speaking I give out pie or jams to those who gift us with help/wood. This year though hubby bought a face cord of high BTU wood a mix of Cherry, Oak, and others. We used the good stuff for loading the stove @ night when it's generally colder. Paid $65 delivered. 
But your right even if we owned a woodlot there would still be a cost factor. Even if tools were old school there is still maintenance of the stove.

So far though compared to last Winter it's been a cake walk.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Wood heat = "free" heat? Ahhh, I think NOT!
> For this season's wood:
> 6 gals of gas.
> 3 containers of 32:1 mixture.
> ...


Still pretty inexpensive of a season of heat


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, yes, inexpensive, cost reducing, cheaper, and a host of other narratives, but my point was that it just isn't "free"......
For those that may ask; how much wood all those materials used brought in, I put in about 6 full cords, plus some additional cutting elsewhere.....


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Ahhh, yes, inexpensive, cost reducing, cheaper, and a host of other narratives, but my point was that it just isn't "free"......
> For those that may ask; how much wood all those materials used brought in, I put in about 6 full cords, plus some additional cutting elsewhere.....


nothing is free


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

we have installed the stove and even if its not free..I love it. It is not able to heat our 1800 sq ft area..as I didnt exxpect it to. We will see once we get some insulation in how it does. I am very impressed with the burn time and the prettiness. I just love those flames of high efficient stoves.
when we are all done we will have gtas radiant heat and the stove..plus a lot of insulation. I think we will be good to go next winter.


----------

